# auguri



## Frithurik (21 Luglio 2022)

Buon compleanno Clem.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2022)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Buon compleanno Clem.


Sei costante!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei costante!


Imbarazzante


----------



## Etta (21 Luglio 2022)

Ma chi è Clem?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma chi è Clem?


Una utente fuori da forum da ANNI


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei costante!


Guardavo, è più un'ossessione


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Luglio 2022)

[/QUOTE]
8 anni nel ricordo di una sconosciuta


----------



## spleen (21 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 8 anni nel ricordo di una sconosciuta


No, 8 anni di ossessione, si ricordano le persone che si conoscono, non le proprie pericolose manie.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Luglio 2022)

Oh sarà un po’ libero di fare gli auguri a chi gli pare no? Che male fa?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Luglio 2022)

[/QUOTE]
Tutti hanno una ragione per commentare.
Tuttavia se lui vuole fare auguri a questa persona qui, visto che mi pare qui  si tolleri molto, non vedo il tema.
Come si diceva qualche giorno fa di altro utente, si banni quello che non è permesso.
Diversamente lo si accetti od eventualmente si taccia.
Non vedo che male possa fare ed a chi soprattutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Luglio 2022)

[/QUOTE]
E nemmeno mi importano.


----------



## Tachidoz (21 Luglio 2022)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Buon compleanno Clem.


Ci siamo sentiti, mi ha detto di ringraziarti per gli auguri. Se scrivi quando sei nato lui poi ricambierà...


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2022)

io intanto chiuderei


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2022)

Tutti hanno una ragione per commentare.
Tuttavia se lui vuole fare auguri a questa persona qui, visto che mi pare qui  si tolleri molto, non vedo il tema.
Come si diceva qualche giorno fa di altro utente, si banni quello che non è permesso.
Diversamente lo si accetti od eventualmente si taccia.
Non vedo che male possa fare ed a chi soprattutto.
[/QUOTE]
mica esiste solo il ban, una discussione si può anche solo chiudere.


----------

